# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Nct02861573

## LowRoad

Die Rekrutierung einer großen klinischen *Studie für Keytruda* (Pembrolizumab), eine anti-PD-1-Immuntherapie hat begtonnen. Es ist bereits für Melanom, Lungenkrebs und Kopf-Hals-Krebs zugelassen. Einige von euch können sich daran erinnern, dass dies die Therapie war, die Jimmy Carters Melanom Erkrankung in Remission gebracht hat.

Die wirklich feine Sache bei dieser Studie ist, dass jeder Teilnehmer Keytruda bekommt, wenn er die Voraussetzung erfüllt: es  ist nur für Patienten mit metastasiertem Kastration-resistenten Prostatakrebs (mCRPC) vorgesehen. Es gibt 3 Studienarme. Patienten erhalten dabei Keytruda mit einer Kombination von Medikamenten je nachdem, welche Medikamente sie zuvor schon verwendet haben.

*Cohort A (70 patients): Keytruda + Lynparza (olaparib)*
*Cohort B (70 patients): Keytruda + Taxotere (docetaxel)*
*Cohort C (70 patients): Keytruda + Xtandi (enzalutamide)*

Die Patienten müssen zuvor Zytiga erhalten haben, aber nicht unbedingt Xtandi. Sie können Taxotere im metastasierten hormonempfindlichen Stdium erhalten haben, aber nicht für metastasierten kastrationsresistenten PCA.

Als Studienstandort für Deutschland wird genannt:

MSD Sharp & Dohme GmbH    
Haar, Germany 
Contact: German Medical Information Center    49 800 673 673 673

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, lieber Andi, für den Hinweis!

Nach München hätte ich ab St. Gallen "direkte" Züge mit drei (!) Lokomotivwechseln pro Richtung. 
Alle drei Wochen wär das vielleicht machbar.

Wie in solchen Fällen üblich, hab ich gleich die Ein- und Ausschlüsse angeschaut,
und da falle ich schon bezüglich der Vormedikation bei allen drei Kohorten durch.
Ausgeschlossen wäre ich ohnehin, weil ich nukleare Therapien erhalten habe, also
habe ich alle anderen Ausschlüsse gar nicht mehr angeschaut.

Wie üblich bei solchen kleinen Studien sind die Kriterien sehr eng gehalten.
Wer da hineinpasst, auch geografisch, muss sich sehr gut überlegen, ob er teilnehmen wolle, 
denn damit schliesst er sich weitgehend von allen weiteren Studien zu Immuntherapien aus. 

Aber wenn alles passt:
Es Jimmy Carter gleichzutun, wär schon toll ...

Konrad

----------

